# Am I the only...



## lostprophet

... sad loser who has no life what so ever and spends Saturday night on the internet ? :er:

do I ever need a life!

oh well


----------



## ~Stella~

It's only 3pm here...ask me later.


----------



## BYoung

Well I won't be doing anything special tonight. But I am currently working a 12 hour shift on a Saturday which sucks big time.


----------



## lostprophet

~Stella~ said:


> It's only 3pm here...ask me later.



but I'll be tucked up in bed by then



BYoung said:


> Well I won't be doing anything special tonight. But I am currently working a 12 hour shift on a Saturday which sucks big time.



yep, that sucks big time


----------



## Ajay

Yes.  You are.  *tear*

(says Ashley from her usual Saturday night spot on the couch, laptop in lap and tv on)


----------



## duncanp

dw im here


----------



## lostprophet

whooooo!


----------



## duncanp

yea!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Andy, you are NOT alone!
Guess where I am... given that I can post this post!?!?!


----------



## lostprophet

so, know any good music then?


----------



## Alex_B

Hey, 22:15 .. and I am here


----------



## duncanp

bah, you should be in bed


----------



## LaFoto

Andy, I'm too into classical music ... which no one else is interested in, I am the wrong person to ask...

But shouldn't we arrange an MSN chat for all of us, much rather than spam this forum?


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> Hey, 22:15 .. and I am here


 
You could have already been out for a lovely evening and just got home.


----------



## Alex_B

actually, i should be in bed pretty early today, true! since I will get a visitor early tomorrow morning ..


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> You could have already been out for a lovely evening and just got home.



yes, i finished a bottle of wine on my own .. and I just had baked beans and cheese all by myself .. so it was a great evening 

WEll, actually, if you go out on saturdays, in central Europe you often would not leave before 22:00 or even 23:00 ... before that, all the nightclubs are still flooded by teens below the age of 18.


----------



## duncanp

LaFoto said:


> Andy, I'm too into classical music ... which no one else is interested in, I am the wrong person to ask...
> 
> But shouldn't we arrange an MSN chat for all of us, much rather than spam this forum?




andy isnt online


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Andy, I'm too into classical music ... which no one else is interested in, I am the wrong person to ask...
> 
> But shouldn't we arrange an MSN chat for all of us, much rather than spam this forum?



I can listen to most music and I just love Gustav Hoist's The Planets

MSN keeps playing up with me, I keep getting messages as emails!!!!! and anyway I'm trying to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. OK. 
And yes, particularly Jupiter from The Planets is very high on my list of favourites!!!


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> I can listen to most music and I just love Gustav Hoist's The Planets
> 
> MSN keeps playing up with me, I keep getting messages as emails!!!!! and anyway I'm trying to get to* 10,000 posts*




I realised that the distance in post counts between us is shrinking again!


----------



## duncanp

lol, i used to have more than him.... a looooooog time again, and you, come to think of it lol


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> yes, i finished a bottle of wine on my own .. and I just had baked beans and cheese all by myself .. so it was a great evening


 
MMmm baked beans and cheese...got any leftovers?


----------



## lostprophet

hey Duncan, your avatar looks like my mate James that I was in the pub with last night surround by people wearing comedy Guinness hats, speaking of which, I left mine in the taxi, getting somewhat drunk over a large number of pints LOL

thats me getting drunk not my hat, that has to be one of the worst punctuated sentences in history


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> MMmm baked beans and cheese...got any leftovers?



Alex_B never has leftovers 

that is why he always has to fight weight issues :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp

lol yes :er:


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> Alex_B never has leftovers
> 
> that is why he always has to fight weight issues :mrgreen:



guessing your talking about beer and not food?


----------



## LaFoto

Weight issues!
Ha!
I have seen you! Not an ounce of fat on you! (I even FELT you ... still no fat! Remember that hug ... oh yeah!!! )


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Weight issues!
> Ha!
> I have seen you! Not an ounce of fat on you! (I even FELT you ... still no fat! Remember that hug ... oh yeah!!! )



WHATS THIS !!!!

A new TPF romance in the making??


----------



## LaFoto

I'm no cradle snatcher!


----------



## Ajay

LaFoto said:


> Weight issues!
> Ha!
> I have seen you! Not an ounce of fat on you! (I even FELT you ... still no fat! Remember that hug ... oh yeah!!! )


 

I concur!  From the photos I've seen posted of him (mostly by you ) there dont seem to be any weight issues!


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> guessing your talking about beer and not food?



both actually!!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Weight issues!
> Ha!
> I have seen you! Not an ounce of fat on you! (I even FELT you ... still no fat! Remember that hug ... oh yeah!!! )



Well, I said I fight those issues. If i would not fight them, then one would see it easily


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> I concur!  From the photos I've seen posted of him (mostly by you ) there dont seem to be any weight issues!




LaFoto only posted one! The others were posted by Becky and Tempra


----------



## Ajay

My bad!


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> LaFoto only posted one!


 
Yes, well, the others that were taken that night were un-post-able!


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> My bad!



you should hang your head in shame


----------



## Alex_B

I hope no one on here is collecting all those Alex_B and the beer photos floating around on TPF ...


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Yes, well, the others that were taken that night were un-post-able!


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> you should bang your head in shame



so that sounds pretty heavy metal ...


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:
			
		

> I hope no one on here is collecting all those Alex_B and the beer photos floating around on TPF


I am! Of COURSE I am! What else would I want to collect but THOSE photos!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> I hope no one on here is collecting all those Alex_B and the beer photos floating around on TPF ...



you mean to say you've not been to www.alex_b_and_his_many_pints.com ?


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


>



all taken by her husband ...


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> you mean to say you've not been to www.alex_b_and_his_many_pints.com ?





Well, I wish there were less pints and more girls though


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> all taken by her husband ...


----------



## LaFoto

I have so far never even bothered to check out the first he took, with the full flash into our faces, taken with the Powershot ... they cannot have been any good, either. Seems like actually only that one photo worked... just about. Without me it works best.


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


>



you have a sick mind!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> you have a sick mind!



no, Duncan is the one who is sick :greenpbl:


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> you should hang your head in shame


 

:banghead:  

:cry:  now I have a headache...thanks a lot


----------



## duncanp

ive lost track of this thread


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:


> ive lost track of this thread



  well it is TPF and it is OFF TOPIC so all is well


----------



## Alex_B

is it normal to have pineapple at 22:45 Saturday night?


----------



## LaFoto

No!


----------



## duncanp

fastest ever thread to go to page 2?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> No!



are you saying I am a pineapple pervert?? :shock:


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Alex_B

duncanp said:


> fastest ever thread to go to page 2?



how did that happen? Duncan spamming???


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:
			
		

> are you saying I am a pineapple pervert?? :shock:


Well, not quite, only that with you ... erm ... little seems "normal" at all and anyway... so go ahead and enjoy!


----------



## Ajay

Hmm, so I only read Alex_B's quoting which said 

"you should *b*ang your head in shame" 

instead of LP's post which said

"you should *h*ang your head in shame"

So now I have a headache for no good reason and it's all Alex's fault.


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


>



You must learn to control your reflexes while drinking coke! Else they will never let you into the cinema.


----------



## lostprophet

its the sugar rush


----------



## duncanp

oh dear


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> Hmm, so I only read Alex_B's quoting which said
> 
> "you should *b*ang your head in shame"
> 
> instead of LP's post which said
> 
> "you should *h*ang your head in shame"
> 
> So now I have a headache for no good reason and it's all Alex's fault.



I can be quite a little devil, I know


----------



## LaFoto

Ajay said:


> ... and it's all Alex's fault.


 
*THAT*, I think, is - of course - _normal_ with this Alex! :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet

deer? where?


----------



## LaFoto

...or with any man whose name starts with an A...


----------



## lostprophet

lostprophet said:


> deer? where?



I think i was a bit slow typing that


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Well, not quite, only that *with you ... erm ... little seems "normal" at all *and anyway... so go ahead and enjoy!



You are getting yourself into teep drouble Miss LaFoto!


----------



## duncanp

wow too much spamming in this thread, noting follows on ( too 100  )


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> ...or with any man whose name starts with an A...



so..... what you trying to say here?


----------



## Ajay

No, the spamming is just happening way too fast.


----------



## Ajay

See I couldnt even get that replied to your post in time.


----------



## duncanp

lol, this thread has 68 replies 69 views... someone didnt post *sceptical face*


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> deer? where?



quick, get the tele out!


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> No, the spamming is just happening way too fast.



spam? where? I mean what with me being a spam cop and all, shouldn't I be removing this thread? and banning the spammer?


----------



## duncanp

telvesion? where?


----------



## Alex_B

duncanp said:


> lol, this thread has 68 replies 69 views... someone didnt post *sceptical face*



It can't be any of us ... we have someone hiding and watching!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> quick, get the tele out!



but I don't have a tele or a DVD player


----------



## LaFoto

lostprophet said:


> so..... what you trying to say here?


 
Ah well...

Men called "Alex", "Andreas" (aka DH), "Andy", if you so please, and so on and on and on. Always to blame. *A*lways! This is the rule, didn't you know that?


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> It can't be any of us ... we have someone hiding and watching!



it'll be one of those damn hairy slurp-spiders


----------



## duncanp

i didnt understand a single bit of that


----------



## Ajay

My page still says Replies 76 and Views 17

:scratch:


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> You are getting yourself into *teep drouble Miss* LaFoto!


 
And hey 

Cool!

Teep drouble... sounds enticing.

And the "Miss" bit ... sometimes I wish ............................


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> but I don't have a tele or a *DVD *player



But I do!

Not that this makes any sense now, but I thought I better mention ...


----------



## duncanp

hmmm im off soon, time for bed...


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> it'll be one of those damn hairy slurp-spiders


  :shock:


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, best get some more rest so the fever will be gone by tomorrow. 
And we grown-ups here see if we can bring some more fever to this thread, hm?


----------



## Alex_B

duncanp said:


> hmmm im off soon, time for bed...



thought you were in bed all day anyway??


----------



## Ajay

I'm going to be left here alone when all you Europeans go to bed.  

It's only 6:00 at my house.


----------



## duncanp

i mean time to sleep


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> But I do!
> 
> Not that this makes any sense now, but I thought I better mention ...



I kind of remember there was a post in this thread that made sense but that must of been posted many many minutes ago on page 1


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> And hey
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Teep drouble... sounds enticing.
> 
> And the "Miss" bit ... sometimes I wish ............................



I just finished that pineapple ...


----------



## duncanp

well byeee all


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:


> hmmm im off soon, time for bed...



bloody noobs!


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:


> well byeee all



nighty night


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> I kind of remember there was a post in this thread that made sense but that must of been posted many many minutes ago on page 1



certainly wasn't by me then ...


----------



## Alex_B

did I mention I have to sleep on my own sofa tonight?


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> certainly wasn't by me then ...



think it was by that spider again


----------



## Alex_B

duncanp said:


> well byeee all



get well soon!!!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> did I mention I have to sleep on my own sofa tonight?



no you didn't well you did just then but not earlier


----------



## Alex_B

*gets out his spider detector*


----------



## LaFoto

Since I am easily the oldest here by far, I insist that everything I ever post is said in earnest, very seriously and makes sense!!!  YESSSSS!


----------



## Alex_B

Oh no! There are many of them!


----------



## LaFoto

Many of old ones like me? Impossible!


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> no you didn't well you did just then but not earlier



ok, now you know it!

I prepared my bed for visitors tomorrow, so already today i cannot use it


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Since I am easily the oldest here by far, I insist that everything I ever post is said in earnest, very seriously and makes sense!!!  YESSSSS!



*no comment* :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Mom and Dad coming?


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Since I am silly the oldest here but far, I resist that thing I ever posted is said in earning, very seriously and makes all sense!!!  NOOOOOOO?!



well that made no sense at all


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Many of old ones like me? Impossible!



no, .. hairy slurp-spiders!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Mom and Dad coming?



not that i know!!

no, a female friend.


----------



## LaFoto

lostprophet said:


> well that made no sense at all


 
Aw, Andy, you get a big :hugs: for this.
And Alex knows how big my hugs can be. He was a bit startled at first, and saw to it that the bye-bye hug got smaller!!


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> ... a female friend.


 
*Of course* - why did I even ask   . 
One of your many, many, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany female friends, hm?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> *Of course* - why did I even ask   .
> One of your many, many, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany female friends, hm?



It is actually not that many... I just have several names for each of them ... :mrgreen:


.. and most of my friends are imaginary anyway


----------



## Alex_B

how did we get on page 3 ??


----------



## Spidy

Wow .. it took forever to read through all of these!! You guys are having way too much fun 

I must have been the lurker you were talking about, sorry, but my inner self insisted upon reading each and every post before replying.

LaFoto ... how old are you? I bet we are close in age 

I'm going out tonight ... a comedy club in town. Will be leaving soon, so hurry and talk to me


----------



## lostprophet

who are you? and who you going to see?


----------



## Alex_B

spidy .... spider .. I see the connection!!!!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> how did we get on page 3 ??



well it does follow 2


----------



## LaFoto

Well, my age is no secret. My birthday is openly stated in my profile.
But I am not going to a club in town. (Where is "town" anyway, I wonder ...?)


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> well it does follow 2



oh... never realised! You mean .... it is alway like that?


----------



## LaFoto

Andy, I HOPE you did not overlook the hug I gave you!!! ("Over_-felt" _even_)._


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> oh... never realised! You mean .... it is alway like that?


as far as I know, yes


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> as far as I know, yes



Amazing!

I always learn so much on TPF!


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Andy, I HOPE you did not overlook the hug I gave you!!! ("Over_-felt" _even_)._



I did over look it but now I see and feel it so.....


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I always learn so much on TPF!



TPF?? whats that then?


----------



## Arch

wth... page 3 already.. you guys should stop spamming and get a life...:greenpbl:

(Its ok for me to be here on a Sat night 'cause im a self confessed geek.)



p.s. ... and i hate to dissapoint you guys but this page 3 doesn't have boobies


----------



## LaFoto

"A life"?
Last time I had "a life" is about 20 year ago... and then I got married...


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> TPF?? whats that then?



Telemetry Processing Facility


----------



## Spidy

lostprophet said:


> who are you? and who you going to see?


 
My name is in my posts ... Debi   There, now it's in twice. 

They are going to have several comedians, not sure who exactly. I live in southern Minnesota.



Alex_B said:


> spidy .... spider .. I see the connection!!!!


 
You are super sharp!! I was told once to date all men by the same first name ... that way you won't make a mistake. Hmmm. I WISH I had that many dates too worry about 



LaFoto said:


> Well, my age is no secret. My birthday is openly stated in my profile.
> But I am not going to a club in town. (Where is "town" anyway, I wonder ...?)


 
I didn't look into your profile ... but I'm 49. My last year in my 40's ... I'm kind of scared   I'm not sure what 50 will feel like.

Town is in Southern Minnesota, USA :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

Arch said:


> wth... page 3 already.. you guys should stop spamming and get a life...:greenpbl:
> 
> (Its ok for me to be here on a Sat night 'cause im a self confessed geek.)
> 
> 
> 
> * p.s. ... and i hate to dissapoint you guys but this page 3 doesn't have boobie*s



I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that


----------



## Alex_B

Arch said:


> p.s. ... and i hate to dissapoint you guys but this page 3 doesn't have boobies




just look closer!!!


----------



## lostprophet

Spidy said:


> You are super sharp!!


Alex isn't super sharp but his hair is


----------



## Alex_B

Spidy said:


> You are super sharp!! I was told once to date all men by the same first name ... that way you won't make a mistake. Hmmm. I WISH I had that many dates too worry about



And I wish I had heard that advice earlier (as in date girls with the same first name)!! Would have saved me from lots of trouble


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> just look closer!!!



oh yeah!!!

(.) (.)


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:
			
		

> Alex isn't super sharp but his hair is


His hair feels WONDERFUL 
Spiky and soft in one. Coolest!


----------



## Ajay

I never thought I could get so much entertainment out of hitting the refresh page button over and over again.


----------



## Spidy

lostprophet said:


> Alex isn't super sharp but his hair is


 

 

I like men with hair like Alex's! It makes them look _*sexy*_


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> Alex isn't super sharp but his hair is



This is actually quite costly, I need a new pillow every night because of perforation damage.


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> oh yeah!!!
> 
> (.) (.)



:cyclops:


----------



## LaFoto

That pillow perforation damage is the reason why I decided to have my hair just that tad longer these days ... I had the same problems with my hair style in the 80s! And 90s, too.


----------



## lostprophet

and I bet Alex goes around popping little childrens balloons by head butting them


----------



## Alex_B

Spidy said:


> I like men with hair like Alex's! It makes them look _*sexy*_



:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> and I bet Alex goes around popping little childrens balloons by head butting them



and i love it! I feel so powerful then! :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> :mrgreen:


 
Didn't I know you'd like to hear that!?!?!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> His hair feels WONDERFUL
> Spiky and soft in one. Coolest!



:blushing:


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> and i love it! I feel so powerful then! :thumbup:



now I'm jealous


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> I never thought I could get so much entertainment out of hitting the refresh page button over and over again.



watching TPF soap, eh?


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> and i love it! I feel so powerful then! :thumbup:


 
*looks from the balloons in my hand to Alex and then runs quickly away*


----------



## LaFoto

Do you know that elsewhere on this forum there's actually people talking about serious matters!!! :shock:


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> now I'm jealous



well, you could steal their ice cream ... we could operate as a team then on Brighton Pier!


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Do you know that elsewhere on this forum there's actually people talking about serious matters!!! :shock:



there are other people here??!!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> well, you could steal their ice cream ... we could operate as a team then on Brighton Pier!



another get rich quick scheme!! I like it I like it I like it!


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> *looks from the balloons in my hand to Alex and then runs quickly away*



Did I tell you I am pretty good at playing darts?


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> Did I tell you I am pretty good at playing darts?



he can score 1,000,001 by walking up to the board and sticking his head to the board


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Do you know that elsewhere on this forum there's actually people talking about serious matters!!! :shock:



I doubt it.


----------



## lostprophet

whoa!! page 4


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> watching TPF soap, eh?


 
Yeah, too bad the characters aren't as hot as the ones on the real soaps.  

 :greenpbl:


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> he can score 1,000,001 by walking up to the board and sticking his head to the board


 



I think I just peed a little!


----------



## LaFoto

lostprophet said:


> he can score 1,000,001 by walking up to the board and sticking his head to the board


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> Yeah, too bad the characters aren't as hot as the ones on the real soaps.
> 
> :greenpbl:



I could prove you are wrong by posting the right pictures .....


----------



## LaFoto

But not any of the others Andreas took the other night. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

We would not want to frighten anyone away, now would we???


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> I could prove you are wrong by posting the right pictures .....


 
OOhhh!  Let's see then!


----------



## Alex_B

lol


----------



## LaFoto

Ah noooooo. Not those! Never!


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> OOhhh!  Let's see then!



cheap trick... you don't get me that easily


----------



## lostprophet

well as its been proven that the sex appeal of someone can be judge by the amount of photos of them holding a pint, I think we are doing alright in the sexiness department


----------



## lostprophet

oh and I'm sure I missed a few of these in the last few posts


----------



## LaFoto

Who does? You do, too, Andy?


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> cheap trick... you don't get me that easily


 
so...what'll it take??


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> so...what'll it take??



500mm F4?


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Who does? You do, too, Andy?



I don't know  what are we talking about?


----------



## Spidy

Cheap trick was a good band!! Still is as far as I know.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. I forget.


----------



## Spidy

Is someone going to post pic's of themselves here? Ones that we can use against them later


----------



## LaFoto

Spidy! You still here? Still not going to see those comedians. Well, you have them all right in your computer!


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> 500mm F4?


 
ppffftt...no problem - I'll send one right over.


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> so...what'll it take??



nooo, it does not work that way ... you have to find out yourself and try!


----------



## Spidy

LaFoto said:


> Spidy! You still here? Still not going to see those comedians. Well, you have them all right in your computer!


 

I will be leaving in about 45 minutes, so you will all have to put up with me until then 

And yes, there are some funny ones on here!


----------



## lostprophet

Spidy said:


> Is someone going to post pic's of themselves here? Ones that we can use against them later




people say my smile can light up a room


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> ppffftt...no problem - I'll send one right over.



That was meant in a slightly different way


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> ppffftt...no problem - I'll send one right over.



i like you a lot


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> nooo, it does not work that way ... you have to find out yourself and try!


 
Hmm, maybe LaFoto could help - as long as the pictures in question to be posted aren't of her.


----------



## Ajay

Alex_B said:


> That was meant in a slightly different way


 

er - which way would that be?


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> i like you a lot


 

I forgot to mention you'd have to wire me the dough first.


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> I forgot to mention you'd have to wire me the dough first.



have I ever told you how much I hate you?


----------



## LaFoto

Ajay said:


> Hmm, maybe LaFoto could help ...


 
No-no. I couldn't do that to Alex. He's too nice a guy really! So no Alex-pics for future blackmail - no.


----------



## Alex_B

I got all confused now!

Anyway, just send that lens, and we can then continue with negotiations ...


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> have I ever told you how much I hate you?


 

Just remember the baby otter video I posted for you and the love will come rushing back!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> No-no. I couldn't do that to Alex. He's too nice a guy really! So no Alex-pics for future blackmail - no.



You would be in very deep trouble if you did post any!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. You keep promising me that trouble. When will it start? Can't wait


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> Just remember the baby otter video I posted for you and the love will come rushing back!



oh yeah :blushing:  

its still bookmarked http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=16317537


----------



## LaFoto

Alex, we should leave Andy and Ajay alone now....


----------



## Ajay

Sure thing, Alex. I'll get right on it.

*puts on ski mask, uses hand in pocket to simulate gun and heads out to rob the nearest bank*


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


>


 

That's more like it!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Alex, we should leave Andy and Ajay alone now....



you are right!

Nighty everyone!

*walks away to sleep on the sofa*


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. There she goes. Robbing that bank. And here I thought I could feel something budding between the two ... all those  in Andy's post... *shrug*


----------



## LaFoto

But if your sofa calls you ... I could maybe look if the inspector in my bed might call me, too!???


----------



## LaFoto

Then the two could continue typing :heart: and  and all that AFTER Ajay is back from the bank.


----------



## lostprophet

and one by one they leave me


----------



## Ajay

I'm back!  (the bank is right next door)

*gleefully throws handfuls of cash in the air*

Ok, so what equipment would everyone like?


----------



## lostprophet

and that boys and girls was page 4


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> and that boys and girls was page 4


 
The best page by far if you ask me.


----------



## lostprophet

which means this is page 5!!!!!!

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


now where is that Canon 500mm F4 ???


----------



## LaFoto

Alex has dropped onto that very red sofa of his already...

... while I might soon have a date with "my inspector" in bed (and keep in mind that my husband is an _engineer_, not an inspector, and has already gone to bed an hour ago!)


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> which means this is page 5!!!!!!
> 
> whoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> now where is that Canon 500mm F4 ???


 

Oh no.  I didn't know you wanted the Canon.  See - I'm a Nikonian.  I can't touch anything made by Canon.  It would be blasphemy.


----------



## lostprophet

GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Ajay

lostprophet said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


 
Baby otter baby otter baby otter baby otter!


----------



## LaFoto

Too bad to be leaving this thread while the two of you are on a bad note again ("Grrrr" spoken by Andy) - but ... Alex is all gone, too, it is Sunday morning in Germany (if only for the past 10 minutes, but it is) ... time for bed with my inspector! Ta-daaa!


----------



## Ajay

Sweet dreams with your inspector, LaFoto!


----------



## lostprophet

nighty night


----------



## Ajay

Well, they've all left me.  What's a girl to do...


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3

Well today is saterday and it is 9:59 pm so i guess i fall into this group but my girlfreind just left my house so i guess i have atleast half a life. :]


----------



## Battou

lostprophet said:


> ... sad loser who has no life what so ever and spends Saturday night on the internet ? :er:
> 
> do I ever need a life!
> 
> oh well



I spend every Saturday night right here on TPF.....as well as a handful of other sites but any who.....



How did this thread get up to eleven pages with out me seein it lol


----------



## Ajay

Battou said:


> How did this thread get up to eleven pages with out me seein it lol


 

It all happened so fast...nobody knows for sure.


----------



## Ajay

The sad thing is...I was here when it started almost 9 hours ago...and I'm still here.  Talk about no life.  :er:


----------



## Antarctican

Sheesh, I take one Saturday night off, and a spam thread crops up!! Can't believe Andy gave up before hitting 10,000!


----------



## ScottS

I would like a 70-200 2.8 Vr from nikon please!


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> The sad thing is...I was here when it started almost 9 hours ago...and I'm still here.  Talk about no life.  :er:



lol wut, 



Battou said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noob status is pretty short-lived around here, shootLib.  All it takes is continued posting and, before long, you've attained "TPF junkie" status and ultimately (and the more appropriate) the "I have no life" status, which we have kindly not turned into an auto-title. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request my life be revoked, I don't wanna be a junkie no more and I lack the commitment to go threw rehab. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ScottS

ScottS said:


> I would like a 70-200 2.8 Vr from nikon please!


 

Oh man you guys are fast!!!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Oh man you guys are fast!!!



Brings back memories huh


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Brings back memories huh


 
lol yea sure does:mrgreen:

I smelled spam, and just had to join in!


----------



## Ajay

Antarctican said:


> Sheesh, I take one Saturday night off, and a spam thread crops up!! Can't believe Andy gave up before hitting 10,000!


 
He did disappear rather quickly there at the end...rather suspicious.


----------



## Ajay

So what does it take to get to "TPF Junkie" status?  1000?


----------



## ScottS

Ajay said:


> So what does it take to get to "TPF Junkie" status? 1000?


 

No, at 1000 posts you get a prize!!!! Even ask LP.


----------



## Antarctican

Become a subscriber and you can get your profile to say anything you like (up to 35 letters/spaces, and no profanity)


----------



## Ajay

ScottS said:


> No, at 1000 posts you get a prize!!!! Even ask LP.


 
er...is it a prize _*from*_ LP?  Cause I'm not sure I'd want anything to do with that.  :raisedbrow:


----------



## Ajay

Antarctican said:


> Become a subscriber and you can get your profile to say anything you like (up to 35 letters/spaces, and no profanity)


 
Y'know I've really been thinking about doing that.


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> So what does it take to get to "TPF Junkie" status?  1000?



Either that or 1500 I am not sure, I had to check but it appears the staff have not made that public.


----------



## Ajay

<<------  Lookie!


----------



## Antarctican

Way to go Ajay!!!

(Wow, that was fast!!!!!)


----------



## Ajay

Thanks!  :mrgreen:

Well, fastness is what this thread seems to be all about!  

(its easy to be fast when you are up to your ears in boredom)

Must go to bed soon...


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> <<------  Lookie!



I lack availibility of wallet contents and a Paypal account to up and do that but anywho :thumbup:


----------



## ScottS

I like free anything! 

food
cable
xbox
forum
food



Get the photo? Im poor.  like Battou


----------



## Ajay

Battou said:


> I lack availibility of wallet contents and a Paypal account to up and do that but anywho :thumbup:


 
You don't have to have a paypal account.  I just entered my money info and was on my way.  

Thanks though!


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> You don't have to have a paypal account.  I just entered my money info and was on my way.
> 
> Thanks though!



I looked at the subscriptions and what not and just assumed Pay-pal was the preffered way given it's put into the discription


----------



## Ajay

Right, you have to use paypal, but you don't have to set up an account with them.  Once on the paypal site you can just enter your payment info and skip the setting up of an account.


----------



## nealjpage

Well, I went to see a movie tonite...by myself...and now I'm home on the 'net.  Sigh.  Ain't single life grand?

I just looked, though!  Now it's Sunday morning!  I don't feel like quite as much of a loser now.


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay! go to bed!


----------



## Alex_B

good morning everyone by the way


----------



## Antarctican

Guten morgen


----------



## nealjpage

Morning.  Anty, why aren't you in bed?


----------



## Antarctican

Cuz I'm an idiot.  Watching a movie. And will only get 5 hours sleep before a 5k charity run tomorrow morning. Or I guess it's this morning. A St. Paddy's Day run. 

"Top o' the morning to ye"


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> Oh no.  I didn't know you wanted the Canon.  See - I'm a Nikonian.  I can't touch anything made by Canon.  It would be blasphemy.




GRRRRRRRR!


.. bloody brand fetishists.


----------



## Battou

Antarctican said:


> Cuz I'm an idiot.  ...



Hey that's my line.


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Cuz I'm an idiot.  Watching a movie. And will only get 5 hours sleep before a 5k charity run tomorrow morning. Or I guess it's this morning. A St. Paddy's Day run. "Top o' the morning to ye"



I had a 14k run last week... don't ask me how i felt afterwards


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, Guten Morgen to you, too, Dr Alexander!  How are we today?


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> I had a 14k run last week... don't ask me how i felt afterwards


 
But pssst, Anty: I could TELL you! I have SEEN him on the day after his run!


----------



## Antarctican

Battou said:


> Hey that's my line.


Surely we can share it!




(Yeah, I know, your name's not Shirley)



Alex_B said:


> I had a 14k run last week... don't ask me how i felt afterwards


I haven't run since November because of an Achilles injury, so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna feel like death. But there's beer and Irish stew at the finish line....


----------



## Battou

Antarctican said:


> Surely we can share it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, I know, your name's not Shirley)





Now for a blast of irony..........Shirley was my mothers name (Shirley Schoch when I was born She remarried some time later but any who)


----------



## LaFoto

Battou said:


> Shirley Schoch


 
Family of German descent?


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> But pssst, Anty: I could TELL you! I have SEEN him on the day after his run!


And apparently you have 'first hand' experience about how he felt....what with that big hug you gave him. :lmao:



Battou said:


> Now for a blast of irony..........Shirley was my mothers name


Tooo funny!!!






Aaaaaaaaaaand we're up to page 6 already (for those using a 50 posts per page setup).  Andy sure does start some high rolling threads, doesn't he?


----------



## Alex_B

I ran out of tea


----------



## Antarctican

Right, coffee it is then.


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Right, coffee it is then.



I usually never have coffee in the house!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Hey, Guten Morgen to you, too, Dr Alexander!  How are we today?



We are in a jolly good mood! 

And we are fully awake since we left this thread yesterday in time!


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> And we are fully awake since we left this thread yesterday in time!


What's your point???  :er:


----------



## LaFoto

Antarctican said:


> And apparently you have *'first hand'* experience about how he felt....what with that *big hug* you gave him.


 
Too true! Too true. Thankfully, he had left his cane in the car :greenpbl: ... so he could better try to shake me off, but didn't succeed! Muscles too sore from the run, heeheehee


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> Muscles too sore from the run, heeheehee


I like how you think, Corinna!!! Get 'em while their resistance is weak.


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> What's your point???  :er:



...nothing, really! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Oh, I know what 'point' you were making.....it was your brushcut!!!


----------



## Alex_B

this thread gets slightly disturbing now ...!


----------



## Antarctican

Huh??


----------



## LaFoto

Disturbing? How so? Why that?


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> Family of German descent?



Yup, by marrage to my father she had the name, but I am a standard issue Americain Mut though, My dad has liniage that is as easily tracked back to germany as his name suggests however my mother had a rather diverse family line including a few different Native American tribes, some polish, german, Irish, English and a few others I can't think of off hand. Her Maiden name was Tisdale, in fact my given Birth name was George William Tisdale _II_ after my Grandfather, but I later had my name changed due to adoption after foster care.


----------



## LaFoto

Because we remind you of my big hug? And how it hurt? And how you tried to shake me off but couldn't?


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> this thread gets slightly disturbing now ...!


 The disturbing part is quoting the most resent post in order to respond to it because you know full well that by the time you are done typin you'll be on the next page. :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ So true!!




Hmmm, Lostprophet has been online for a while now but hasn't even checked out this thread yet.  Guess he 'lost interest'.



Get it?



 (I"ll get me coat)


----------



## Battou

Antarctican said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand we're up to page 6 already (for those using a 50 posts per page setup).  Andy sure does start some high rolling threads, doesn't he?



For those of us on more managable settings we are up to 14 pages


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Because we remind you of my big hug? And how it hurt? And how you tried to shake me off but couldn't?



No, because two girls talk about me and I am hardly included in that conversation!


----------



## LaFoto

You know what?
This is the first "CHAT" thread I have ever taken part in for so long in all my years here on TPF, I have NEVER so far been part of any of the other threads of the kind! Isn't THAT the most disturbing part???


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ So true!!



eh?


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> You know what?
> This is the first "CHAT" thread I have ever taken part in for so long in all my years here on TPF, I have NEVER so far been part of any of the other threads of the kind! Isn't THAT the most disturbing part???



I dunno, the shear fact I have experiance of this here on TPF is kind of disturbing too


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:
			
		

> eh?


:greenpbl:






Ja?  Nicht var?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> You know what?
> This is the first "CHAT" thread I have ever taken part in for so long in all my years here on TPF, I have NEVER so far been part of any of the other threads of the kind! Isn't THAT the most disturbing part???



well, I did wonder how you got in here .... the problem is, this will give you an extra boost in your already impressive increase in post count!


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> :greenpbl:



BTW, how is Vancouver for living and working? any experience?


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> well, I did wonder how you got in here .... the problem is, this will give you an extra boost in your already impressive increase in post count!



lol, that's harsh


----------



## Alex_B

since no Darjeeling is left ... I have to resort to Rooibos


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> BTW, how is Vancouver for living and working? any experience?


No personal experience living or working there, but I think you'd really like it. It's very much an 'outdoorsy' culture, with sailing, skiing, hiking all readily available.  Rains a lot though.


----------



## Alex_B

Battou said:


> lol, that's harsh



No, this is just two Germans talking!


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> No, this is just two Germans talking!



Still lol worthy


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> No personal experience living or working there, but I think you'd really like it. It's very much an '*outdoorsy*' culture, with sailing, skiing, hiking all readily available.  *Rains *a lot though.



Lol, I wonder if it is just coincidence that most outdoorsy places are places with a lot of rain. 

just asking since there is the faint probability that I might consider working there.


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> ... I have to resort to Rooibos


 
Ugh ale: 
That's not really a good alternative... is it?

And hey, maybe you will stay in Bo and meet that Venezuelan, and then Vancouver is all out! Or you will want to move there when WE move there (in case we do, but that is yet another option), unless we move to Perth, which is also an option (or we stay put, but I don't want to consider THAT option).


----------



## Antarctican

Corinna, I thought it was Edmonton or something that was a possibility?


----------



## LaFoto

That is yet ANOTHER possibility.


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Ugh ale:
> That's not really a good alternative... is it?



well, I like it... it is just very different, and not really good for breakfast!



> And hey, maybe you will stay in Bo and meet that Venezuelan, and then Vancouver is all out! Or you will want to move there when WE move there (in case we do, but that is yet another option), unless we move to Perth, which is also an option (or we stay put, but I don't want to consider THAT option).



We are all quite international on here


----------



## LaFoto

For me personally, the "worst-case scenario" would be Texascity. That refinery applied for the addition of the still-newly-to-be-developed-plant, too. And, from what I heard latest, also Salamanca in Spain has put in an application...


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> For me personally, the "worst-case scenario" would be Texascity. That refinery applied for the addition of the still-newly-to-be-developed-plant, too. And, from what I heard latest, also *Salamanca in Spain* has put in an application...



 Felt the need to clarify huh.


----------



## LaFoto

Sure, I doubt your Slapamonkey-Salamanca has a petroleum refinery!?!?


----------



## Battou

True, no refinery here....I don't think there are even remains of one, I think there is one somewhere around Bradford though


----------



## Alex_B

finished breakfast ...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I envy you your breakfast, Alex. I've been up since 7 and still haven't had any breakfast. I think it is about time to leave this thread to you and go have some...!


----------



## lostprophet

urrrgghhhh another night of only 3 hours sleep! been here for 2 and a half and finally my eyes can focus enough to type.

oh and its raining, again!


----------



## duncanp

wow, this thread is nearly page 5 lol


----------



## Battou

duncanp said:


> wow, this thread is nearly page 5 lol



I'm usint 20 a page.....I'm seein 15 pages lol :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp

oh lol


----------



## lostprophet

and to prove I'm insane, I'm going to be going to London to do some nightshots in the rain and wind. Me and my bright ideas


----------



## Battou

lostprophet said:


> and to prove I'm insane, I'm going to be going to London to do some nightshots in the rain and wind. Me and my bright ideas



Not too bright






























if it is it'll ruin the good night shot with too much light


----------



## Ajay

Battou said:


> Not too bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it is it'll ruin the good night shot with too much light


 

I can't believe I actually laughed at that.  I think I need to go back to bed - definitely not enough sleep.


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> I can't believe I actually laughed at that.  I think I need to go back to bed - definitely not enough sleep.



That's not fair.....I have not had any sleep yet


----------



## LaFoto

Oops, and I am (by and by) beginning to think about sleeping AGAIN ... well, ok. A quarter past 4 in the afternoon is a "bit" early to think of going to bed again, but ...


----------



## Ajay

Battou said:


> That's not fair.....I have not had any sleep yet


 
You've been awake and on here all this time?!?!  Or is it that you've tried to go to sleep and just couldn't manage it?  Want me to sing you a lullaby?

LaFoto, you are only 5 hours ahead?  For some reason I was thinking it was 6.


----------



## Ajay

Woah, page 7!


----------



## LaFoto

I would have thought it'd be six hours ahead of the east coast, too. Is it only five hours just now? Have you maybe started daylight saving already and we have not? (I think we'll switch to daylight saving in the night from 29 - 30 March).


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> You've been awake and on here all this time?!?!  Or is it that you've tried to go to sleep and just couldn't manage it?  Want me to sing you a lullaby?
> 
> LaFoto, you are only 5 hours ahead?  For some reason I was thinking it was 6.




I got out os bed at 9pm and I have been sitting here online since 11pm last night, working on straight hour number thirteen, I spent two hours replying to Hertz in PM other than that I have been bouncing around here.


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> I would have thought it'd be six hours ahead of the east coast, too. Is it only five hours just now? Have you maybe started daylight saving already and we have not? (I think we'll switch to daylight saving in the night from 29 - 30 March).



Yes we have switched to daylight savings time


----------



## lostprophet

well its 15.30 here and raining, for a change


----------



## LaFoto

It's 16.30 here and ... raining!


----------



## Ajay

I hadn't thought of daylight savings.  I always assumed that it happened the same time everywhere.

It's 11:32 here and NOT raining - which is good or else my engagement session will get ruined for the second day in a row.


----------



## Battou

11:33 and it looks like it wants to rain but can't


----------



## LaFoto

And Alex is busy entertaining his visiting "female friend" who may sleep in HIS bed tonight, while he (says he) will sleep on his red sofa again :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet

grrrrr rain! 

why can't it just go on holiday for a few weeks?


----------



## LaFoto

Well, we put moss killer onto what calls itself "lawn" (but is actually primarily moss only), and fertiliser to make what little grass there might still be grow back again, so we actually NEED the rain. Not that I would really LIKE it, but it helps just now.


----------



## lostprophet

well..... how about it only rains at night and is dry during the day? seems like a deal to me


----------



## Battou

I have snow on my lawn, the last thing I need is rain


----------



## LaFoto

Are you going into London, all the same then, Andy? Wet roads and city lights CAN make very nice night time photos! (Though, having said that, I don't see myself going into Hamburg tonight, too much "made from sugar", I am  ... the rain might all melt me! ).


----------



## Spidy

Goodmorning everyone! I just read all of the posts, chatty little group aren't we? 

The comedy club was "ok" last night. They were from Chicago (I can't remember their names), and there were four of them, all guys. 

LaFoto, I have German background. I'm half German, my Dad was full German. My Grandparents from his side came over on "the boat" many moons ago. Last name Baller.


----------



## LaFoto

That's interesting! There are many people of German descent in the States. Of my grandfather's (from father's side) brothers and sisters 4 went in the 1920s ... and one of his brothers used to stay in touch. Before I was born, that brother and wife came to visit Germany (that was in the year YOU were born), and it was surprising to see how much they had lost their ability to speak the German language by then.


----------



## Spidy

LaFoto said:


> That's interesting! There are many people of German descent in the States. Of my grandfather's (from father's side) brothers and sisters 4 went in the 1920s ... and one of his brothers used to stay in touch. Before I was born, that brother and wife came to visit Germany (that was in the year YOU were born), and it was surprising to see how much they had lost their ability to speak the German language by then.


 
My grandparents are long since gone, but I remember both Grandmother and Grandfather speaking in German. Sometimes Grandmother swore in German and my mother would cover my ears :mrgreen: I can't speak German, so I don't know what her point was, but it is funny thinking back on it.


----------



## LaFoto

Their two daughters, Evelyn and Helen, (both in their late 70s now, if they are still alive), never spoke any German at all. I don't know why my parents made Evelyn my Godmother. I have never seen her in all my life and she has never seen me, either... Ah well...


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, so I made it through the 5k run on the 4 hours of sleep I got. Wooohoo.  Given it was an Irish themed run, they had beer at the after party. At 11:15 in the morning.  Gag.  I passed on it, needless to say.  At least it was nice and sunny, but still cold (-10 with the windchill), and there were some slippery parts where snow had melted and then refroze. 

Did I miss anything important here?


----------



## LaFoto

Well. Andy is no longer here. He is getting prepared for a trip to London in the rain for some night photography. Alex has slept on the sofa, and well, so it seemed earlier today, and is now entertaining his "female friend" who came visiting and will spend the night ... she in his bed, he on the sofa (or so he says  :greenpbl: ). 

You did the 5k run. Congratulations!!!

And I ?
Did NOT run.
And thus get fatter and fatter, and more and more unfit!


----------



## Battou

My dad used to rattle off in German from time to time, but I could not manage to pick any up.


----------



## Antarctican

Well, you just need the basics..."Ein bier bitte", for example.


----------



## Spidy

After a sneeze, we always said "Gahzunetite" <sp is way off I'm sure!, rather than bless you. What exactly does that mean? I'm guessing "bless you"?


----------



## Spidy

Grandmother always made sour kraut and cottage cheese in her basement because that's the way she did it in Germany. I wasn't very happy finding out how either was made.


----------



## Battou

Spidy said:


> After a sneeze, we always said "Gahzunetite" <sp is way off I'm sure!, rather than bless you. What exactly does that mean? I'm guessing "bless you"?



acording to my spellchecker gahzunetite is right


----------



## LaFoto

It is spelled "Gesundheit" and means "good health", for when you have to sneeze, it may be assumed you're on your way to "bad health" (a cold, the flu, something like that), so you wish the one who sneezes "good health".


----------



## LaFoto

And my grandparents (and also my father later) also made their own Sauerkraut in the cellar of our house. Doesn't look good, but ...


----------



## Antarctican

My German uncle ground his own horseradish. Talk about making your eyes water!!!


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> It is spelled "Gesundheit" and means "good health", for when you have to sneeze, it may be assumed you're on your way to "bad health" (a cold, the flu, something like that), so you wish the one who sneezes "good health".



My spell checker sucks

*EDIT*


Antarctican said:


> My German uncle ground his own horseradish. Talk about making your eyes water!!!



My dad was constantly pissin and moanin because he could never find *"good"* horseradish


----------



## Antarctican

"Good" being defined as 'making your nose bleed'?


----------



## Spidy

LaFoto said:


> It is spelled "Gesundheit" and means "good health", for when you have to sneeze, it may be assumed you're on your way to "bad health" (a cold, the flu, something like that), so you wish the one who sneezes "good health".


 
Wow .. thanks for the clarification. All my life I had wondered what I was saying. I assumed it was something like this. The adults always found it funny that us kids didn't know what they were saying, therefore we never really knew much about the language other than that some words were dirty or funny. I wish I would have learned the language from them. Now that we are talking about this ... I'm really missing my Grandparents   It would be a great day to visit Germany and where they grew up. Maybe someday.


----------



## LaFoto

Do you know where they grew up?
And are you aware we're going to have a TPF Meet-Up here in Germany at the end of May! EVERYONE is welcome to attend! There's still room for newcomers!


----------



## Battou

Antarctican said:


> "Good" being defined as 'making your nose bleed'?


----------



## LaFoto

We had horseradish in the garden and my grandmother would wash and grind it herself, too.

And when I was about 4, I went upstairs to where my grandparents lived (they lived in the upstairs of my parental home, and there was an outside stair to their balcony and a door from the balcony right into my grandma's kitchen), saw her grinding this "thing" and innocently asked "What is this?"

And my grandmother said "You don't know? So come and taste" and gave me a spoonful of freshly ground horseradish. To a four year old child!!!

I did not KNOW where to run to.
My mother got into a fierce fight with her mother-in-law over this!!!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ OMG, you poor thing!!! That's just mean! I think it's an acquired taste, and pretty much no 4 year old will have acquired it!  




(Heehee, funny smilie Battou!!)


----------



## Spidy

LaFoto said:


> Do you know where they grew up?
> And are you aware we're going to have a TPF Meet-Up here in Germany at the end of May! EVERYONE is welcome to attend! There's still room for newcomers!


 
He was born in Berlin Stadt, Brandenburg, Preussen. I have no idea where this is, but now I think I will look it up  

Thanks for the invite, and I would LOVE to come, but for now I do not have the funds to get there  I lost my job when the business I was working for closed after 70 years of business! Fortunatly for me, they have a program where I can go back to school, so that's what I'm doing. However, while doing so, I'm living on beans and wieners if you know what I mean. I make a very horrible poor person!! I can't wait to graduate!!


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. Berlin. Our capital. Shouldn't be too hard for you to find out things on Berlin!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Now Alex is entertaining his "female friend" and I am sitting here, missing him. Ts! But never tell him, shhh! Don't let on!!!


----------



## Antarctican

Hey, _we'll_ keep you company!  How was your day? Is Sabine back from training yet?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, sorry, I went to bed. I was too lonely in front of my computer, so I went for company by my inspector in bed (he's in a book, mind you).


----------



## Ajay

Erm....hello?  Anyone alive?


----------



## Alex_B

.. just about


----------



## Ajay

Has your lady friend departed then?


----------



## LaFoto

I think she has ... and he (Alex) has left us again for work, too. Pffffft! And Andy is also working ... It is Monday


----------



## Ajay

*yawn*

Sorry I disappeared there too. I'm babysitting this morning and we just fell asleep on the couch for two hours. Was lovely. And the boy is still asleep which is even better.  

Since its Monday and you are still here LaFoto did you not have to work today?  Or were you already done for the day?  Or don't work at all?  Forgive the curiosity.


----------



## LaFoto

I never work.
I sit here and post and post and post and post. See my post-count. :er:

Well. Honestly. I am a stay-at-home-mom. Though my children would no longer need me to be here all the time, they as well ... erm ... need me. As chauffeur. Washer-woman. Cleaner. Cook. Homework help, more chauffeur and ... chauffeur.


----------



## Ajay

So *that's *why your numbers are so high.

The position of stay-at-home mom is my aspiration in life, other than being a photographer of course.  The babies just dont seem to want to come yet.


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> Erm....hello?  Anyone alive?



One would assume, but I'm not sure in my case.


----------



## Ajay

Battou said:


> One would assume, but I'm not sure in my case.


 
*checks your pulse*

Yep, you're alive.  Rather pale though....must be all those hours spent inside on TPF.


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> *checks your pulse*
> 
> Yep, you're alive.  Rather pale though....must be all those hours spent inside on TPF.



Well, I've been to the end of the highway to hell (nothing but a big red sign saying "last exit" and the road stops abruptly) so I was not sure. I guess I made it back in one piece huh


----------



## Ajay

What, no pictures of the experience??


----------



## Battou

Ajay said:


> What, no pictures of the experience??



Sadly no, I could not afford a camera back then, not even one of the disposables


----------



## Alex_B

Ajay said:


> Has your lady friend departed then?



yes


----------



## LaFoto

awww, Alex.

I'd even give you a comforting hug, but you seem to want to always run away from my hugs, so it might be better not to even try (now that your muscles are no longer sore from a 14k run...).

And it is 18 March today and overnight we had the FIRST SNOWFALL of this winter! And I woke up to a WHITE garden.

And now the sun's out and it is all melting and there are thousands of droplets in all the bushes and trees, and the sun makes them glitter and shine and it looks LOVELY ... and whenever that happens, my camera just JUMPS into my hands, puts itself into macro mode and a small aperture and HAS ME take photos of star bursts in those droplets... strange forces upon me.


----------



## lostprophet

Snow?? Not seen any of that stuff for years


----------



## LaFoto

Well, it was all (!) gone by about 12 noon...


----------

